# Car alarm randomly beeps?



## Magicalgritz (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys i recently bought a 98 chevy blazer, it came with a alarm equipped and randomly it will beep 5 times out of no where, sometimes it does it within a hour sometimes 4 hours.. and when i look there is nothing or no one in sight, does anyone know what this could be? Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check and see if there is a battery back up for the alarm, might be a low battery warning, also figure out why kind of alarm it is and check the manual.


----------

